# Safe mode in terminal emulator, speedtweak.sh??



## kali77 (Jul 22, 2011)

I flashed a new kernel today and when I go into terminal emulator, to go to speedtweak.sh the menu comes up for me to choose settings, however it wont let me input a number, it says "you appear to be running in safe mode". Any one know how to get out of safe mode in terminal emulator so I can choose my settings? Here is a screenshot incase that helps. thanks in advance.


----------



## phoney6 (Jul 18, 2011)

Safe mode is enabled when you first flash the kernel. It essentially means you haven't made any changes. You should be able to enter a number and proceed with making your changes without doing anything special.


----------



## kali77 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks for the quick reply, it is very odd, I can enter letters but it wont allow me to enter numbers.


phoney6 said:


> Safe mode is enabled when you first flash the kernel. It essentially means you haven't made any changes. You should be able to enter a number and proceed with making your changes without doing anything special.


----------



## Anhtaihuman (Jul 20, 2011)

This happened to me once, but I changed keyboards for a second and it worked. Perhaps this might do the trick?


----------



## kali77 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks I thought that might be the issue and tried swiftkey x and android keyboard and no luck :-(


kali77 said:


> Thanks for the quick reply, it is very odd, I can enter letters but it wont allow me to enter numbers.


----------



## kali77 (Jul 22, 2011)

If anyone is running OMFGB Rom could you check to see if you can use the number keys in terminal emulator? I have tried 4 kernels and none will allow me to use the number keys in emulator, which makes me wonder if it is something in the rom.


----------



## JacksWastedTime (Jul 17, 2011)

I'm running OMFGB and my number keys work just fine. Also running SwiftKey X keyboard.

Sent from my Thunderbolt using Tapatalk


----------



## Jaxidian (Jun 6, 2011)

kali77 said:


> If anyone is running OMFGB Rom could you check to see if you can use the number keys in terminal emulator? I have tried 4 kernels and none will allow me to use the number keys in emulator, which makes me wonder if it is something in the rom.


There's been a bug in OMFGB that does this. As mentioned in the OMFGB thread, download Terminal Emulator from the market and it'll work better.


----------



## sonami (Jul 16, 2011)

If you have set cpu, You need to remove set CPU after setting it back to default and reboot. Should boot back in normal mode.

Sent from my thunderbolt using my f***King thumbs


----------



## kali77 (Jul 22, 2011)

Thanks everyone, just downloaded from the market and am now good to go :grin:


----------

